# Hans and Franz clips...



## ApacheBL (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey, 
A buddy of mine and I where thinking about going to a halloween party as Hans and Franz from SNL. Does anyone have a source for clips of the Hans and Franz bits?

THANKS!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2004)

no, but this might be a better board to ask on: http://www.saturday-night-live.com/forum/


----------



## Vieope (Oct 28, 2004)

_*Pumping Up With Hans & Franz*_


> Good evening, and welcome to "Hans & Franz", the informative training program for the serious weighlifter.
> 
> Hans: Hello. Let us begin by introducing ourselves. I am Hans.
> 
> ...


----------

